# Socal part time for Experienced Paramedic



## Etfink (May 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a medic with 7 years ALS experience who just moved back to SoCal. I am working full time out of the field and am happy. I'm looking for some ideas for part time work. Here is what I'm looking for 

Location: pretty flexible la, orange, riverside, venture, San Diego county. 

Ambo work: either critical care (I have flight experience) or primary 911.

If I can't find that something fun off the truck. 

Like I said, I have a lot of experience, have worked for flight services Austin EMS and the such. I'm not looking for a entry level IFT gig, no offense that's where I started 12 years ago as a basic. 

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2013)

Pretty much the only 911 service for riverside county is AMR. part time EMTs/Medics go through a 2 week orientation and then are placed on a full time shift for FTO (somewhere around 15-20 12 hour shifts). After that if you are part time you have to work a minimum of 3 shifts per month. 

As for HEMS: Reach air ambulance and Mercy air ambulance are the only ones I ever see in the air. I'm not sure on their scheduling and if they have part time positions. I do know that to get hired on with HEMS it is very competitive for the riverside county area. 

As far as pay goes.... Well to be completely honest it is sucky unless you get hired on a fire department as a FF/Medic. I'm not sure on HEMS pay (we don't fly people often so I don't ever see or talk to the crews).


----------



## Etfink (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not really worried about the pay.  I'm getting paid very well with what i'm doing, more than any fire department and no egos.  I really just want to keep up my skills since I am working out of the field.  

Please any ideas out there?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

Give AMR Victorville a shot, they've been hiring alot of medics lately.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 23, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Give AMR Victorville a shot, they've been hiring alot of medics lately.



Man you guys hired 13 new people last orientation and now another 3! Hire them and fire them I guess lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Man you guys hired 13 new people last orientation and now another 3! Hire them and fire them I guess lol



As I recall, not very many have been fired. Quite a bit have gone part-time or have been hired onto FDs.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 23, 2013)

Are you working as a medic up there or emt?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

Emt


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> As I recall, not very many have been fired. Quite a bit have gone part-time or have been hired onto FDs.



Same with us. In the past 4 months we have hired soo many EMTs and medics. We haven't fired any employees that I know of. CalFire just did a lot of hiring and then the whole LA fire deal.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same with us. In the past 4 months we have hired soo many EMTs and medics. We haven't fired any employees that I know of. CalFire just did a lot of hiring and then the whole LA fire deal.



Exactly how it is here. I jumped 15 spots on the seniority list in one 4 month bid.

Few have been fired (like 2) rest left for fire or HEMS. Still don't even have full staffing levels after two rounds of hiring. People keep failing their FTO time. Cool if you're an OT :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: but after two or three months of consistent 60-70 hour weeks I'm over it.


----------



## Always BSI (May 23, 2013)

My AMR division hired 26 people and my orientation class had over 30 people in it. We have easily over 500 employees between the North and South division.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> My AMR division hired 26 people and my orientation class had over 30 people in it. We have easily over 500 employees between the North and South division.



We just expanded a couple of units. We have around 100 full time employees now. I have no idea on how many part timers we have.


----------



## Always BSI (May 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We just expanded a couple of units. We have around 100 full time employees now. I have no idea on how many part timers we have.



Im part time. Its amazing how many open shifts get paged out daily. Easily 6+ shifts a day it seems like.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Im part time. Its amazing how many open shifts get paged out daily. Easily 6+ shifts a day it seems like.



Welcome to the dark side.  you'll love it here, don't let any of the burned out people get to you. Many people here take for granted what we have


----------



## Always BSI (May 24, 2013)

Yea and pay isnt bad either


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Yea and pay isnt bad either



Its the best you will get anywhere in so cal 911. Or even IFT.


----------



## Always BSI (May 24, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Its the best you will get anywhere in so cal 911. Or even IFT.



This is the damn truth. I was talking to some Rancho and Victorville guys they almost spit out their coffee when I told them I was making 2 more dollars and hour than them lol.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 24, 2013)

OP, you should look into REACH, we do part-time. They are currently looking for flight medics at our Oceanside, Thermal, and Imperial bases.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> OP, you should look into REACH, we do part-time. They are currently looking for flight medics at our Oceanside, Thermal, and Imperial bases.



What does REACH require? The normal ALS certs plus 2+ years on a busy 911 service?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 24, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> This is the damn truth. I was talking to some Rancho and Victorville guys they almost spit out their coffee when I told them I was making 2 more dollars and hour than them lol.



It actually evens out a little.....you guys don't make overtime after 8 hours in a day like we do.


----------



## chc1993 (May 24, 2013)

Morongo Basin Ambulance hires Reserve and part-time Medics. Primarily 9-1-1. Flexible scheduling.


----------



## Etfink (May 24, 2013)

Flight-LP said:


> OP, you should look into REACH, we do part-time. They are currently looking for flight medics at our Oceanside, Thermal, and Imperial bases.





Thanks Flight LP.  That might be the way to go.  I flew for almost 2 years in Texas (Carrizo Springs AE71) and loved it.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What does REACH require? The normal ALS certs plus 2+ years on a busy 911 service?



They actually want 3 years minimum, some specialty bases requiring additional credentials and experience. 

Here's the link to more info. http://www.reachair.com/careers/clinical.html


----------



## Household6 (May 24, 2013)

I sure wouldn't mind picking up some hours as a school nurse (in the future sometime)..


----------

